# Wusthof Classic Ikon - Strange issues - need help and opinions



## Priem (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, I'm a home user but have very good knife knowledge as my father was a butcher. So I know how to not to mistreat knives, how to sharpen, hone, etc.

Here's what has happened - I purchased a new set of Wusthof Classic Ikon knives to replace a mishmash of F. Dick and other 30 year old german knives (which are still good and which I kept). 15 of the 16 edge Ikons seem to have burrs on the blade edge. I can run my thumb nail up one side and it hangs up near the edge. Then with a little more pressure it will "click" or "snap" over the blade edge. This only occurs on one side. I think this is a burr but I've never seen this condition on new out of the box knives. I can also see these edge areas under a bright light as they shine differently, that's where I think the burrs are and that is where I can click my fingernail over them.

Question 1 - Do you think this is "normal" or "typical" of new PETec Wusthof knives fresh from the factory? Or do I have a defective set?

Here is the second thing that happened - I used the chefs knife for the first time and cut one onion and 6 carrots, then cleaned the knife within 20 minutes using standard Dawn dish soap and a soft (non-scrub) sponge and dried with a clean cotton towel. The side of the blade became foggy. I rewashed 4 more times with no change. The fogginess is like a light smoke haze or blurred finger prints. These are sort of large random blotches, not a single smear that an abrasive sponge would create.

Question 2 - What are these hazy areas? Do these new german stain-resistant steels react with food? I have good german knives I've used for over 30 years that never had this problem. What happened? Is the steel defective or is this "typical" of the steel that Wusthof uses?


Question 3 - The two serrated blades in the Classic Ikon set have tines/serrated points that are angled off to one side and not aligned with the other serrations. This can be seen under light and felt, sort of like burrs on the tips of the serrations and can be felt with a finger or fingernail. Is this normal for a brand new out-of-the factory box Ikon knife?

Any advice (besides buying something else) would be appreciated. Wusthof Customer service has agreed to replace the four worst knives I asked them about, but I have not told them about the other 11 knives in the set lest they think I am a crazy person. Oh yes, one knife is perfect - the boning knife. Seems odd.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 4, 2012)

My recommendation is to return the entire set and have them replace them all at once. There are just too many issues. You'll also have less issues going forward because you won't have to try to keep track of which knives came from which set. 

And, if you get another set with similar problems, then return them again, get a refund, and buy different knives.


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 4, 2012)

I got a burr on the knives when I got my Old Hickorys, but I just presumed it was because they were cheap. I'd return the entire set and either ask for a new one, or get something totally different.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

mhlee said:


> My recommendation is to return the entire set and have them replace them all at once. There are just too many issues.



Absolutely!


----------



## Priem (Dec 4, 2012)

My photos of the ikon disaster were sent to Germany, where they determined that my entire set was defective due to a run of "soft steel". They are replacing the entire set. Not sure i will keep it now as I am leery of the quality. It must be pretty soft if an onion can etch the blade in 15 minutes. They say they have never encountered it before and my knives will be sent to Germany for investigation. Now I need a good ikon alternative. Open to suggestions.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 4, 2012)

i bet a second set will be fine. these are decent knives.


----------



## Priem (Dec 4, 2012)

mhlee said:


> My recommendation is to return the entire set and have them replace them all at once. There are just too many issues. You'll also have less issues going forward because you won't have to try to keep track of which knives came from which set.
> 
> And, if you get another set with similar problems, then return them again, get a refund, and buy different knives.




Good procedure suggestion. You're thinking ahead.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 5, 2012)

Suggestions? Just state what you're looking for. We'll be glad to help you buy some knives.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 5, 2012)

I know you do not want to hear this but I would just return the knives for a full refund and purchase much better knives. For the price you can get some really really good knives.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow for that price of the set you can get a great couple of knives. I'm talking about damascus with mammoth ivory.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 5, 2012)

My biggest question to you(and I don't mean this to sound insulting)... Why did you buy a SET of knives in the first place? The sixteen knife kit has a lotta redundancies... Again, I'm not judging or whatever, just curious.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 5, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I know you do not want to hear this but I would just return the knives for a full refund and purchase much better knives. For the price you can get some really really good knives.



Truth.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 5, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i bet a second set will be fine. these are decent knives.



I wld request a replacement set send from Germany of which I think they wld accede to so that it is not from teh same batch and have their people check and confirm that it is not from teh same batch..

Rgds
D


----------



## Priem (Dec 6, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> My biggest question to you(and I don't mean this to sound insulting)... Why did you buy a SET of knives in the first place? The sixteen knife kit has a lotta redundancies... Again, I'm not judging or whatever, just curious.



After you subtract the steak knives it is really a set of 10. I actually use every knife in the set. Sometimes I am slicing fruit and then chopping onion on a second board, then boning a roast, so I don't want to keep stopping the prep to wash knives. I wash them all at the same time when meal prep is done. There are some similarities in the paring/ small knife category but due to serration or length, and i like to have that variety on hand for different tasks, e.g. If I am cooking for one I don't want to pull out a 9 inch bread or chefs knife for one tomato. 

I didn't buy the set to get the most knives for my money but looked hard for the exact knives I always use. There was only one set that had my mix of knives and it was $100 less than buying individually. 

I agree a set of 16 without those steak knives would have a lot of redundancies. I thought I showed restraint in not getting a birds beak and a "tomato" knife too, LOL.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 6, 2012)

I have too many gyutos to discuss redundancies without feeling like a hypocrite!

I hope Wusthof works this issue out to your satisfaction (which it sounds like they're trying to do).

Welcome to the forum, Priem!


----------

